# Reemplazo de un BTA212 600D



## luis_elpibeorellana (Mar 22, 2017)

Buenas! Me podrían ayudar con este reemplazo. Es un BTA212, 600D. Es de una cafetera q*ue* no calienta. Ya revise la resistencia, los termostato y todo esta perfecto. La cosa es que enciende y cuando tiene q*ue* calentar el agua sucede q*ue* no llega nada de corriente a la resistencia. Revise la placa y tiene ese componente y aquí en Tucumán Argentina no lo consigo. Ustedes me podrían dar una manito en la busca de su reemplazo?. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2017)

Cualquier triac para 600 V 12 A de gate sensible ( por la letra D  )


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 22, 2017)

También revisa unos termointerruptores que suelen ir en serie con la resistencia, esos es más común que se dañen y se abra el circuito.

Antes de darlo por muerto retíralo de la placa y hazle algunas pruebas al TRIAC. Intuyo que la falla anda por otro lado, me ha tocado que los TRIAC's que se dañan se ponen en corto más no se abren, pero bueno, no es ley.







Saludos


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Mar 22, 2017)

Que grande muchachos gracias por sus aportes. Ya medí esos termointerruptores y están bien. Cuando conecto y enciendo para q*ue* se caliente el agua no llega corriente a la resistencia. Que podrá ser eso?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 22, 2017)

Una foto de la placa vendrá bien , pudieran ser varias cosas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2017)

La falla más común de un triac es que se ponen en corto . . .  dificilmente se abren.

Mediste el triac ?


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Mar 23, 2017)

Hola muchachos. Aqui les paso las fotos de la placa. Mas tarde medire el triac.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2017)

Eso tiene un microcontrolador para el relój

Se ve el dispaly , se ve la hora ?

Se deja poner en hora ?


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Mar 23, 2017)

No no tiene display. Solo dos botones que son para encender la cafetera. Ahi te dejo una imagen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2017)

*Odio la electrónica * 

Tengo una cafetera de esas *más antigua* , tiene la resistencia , dos termostatos fijos , un fusible térmico , la bomba y tres interruptores ! *FIN *

Puenteá las patas 1 y 2 del triac a ver si calienta la resistencia , ojo no mas de un par de minutos que podrias recalentarla.

El integrado cómo se llama ?


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Mar 25, 2017)

Hola DOSMETROS hice el puente que me dijiste y ahora si calento la resistencia!!! Solo lo conecte 1 minuto y efectivamente calento la resistencia. Entonces el problema es el triac???


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 25, 2017)

Si el problema seguramente es el triac, pero no estaría de mas verificar que le llegue el pulso de disparo al gate desde el control.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2017)

Ok , ponele un triac nuevo y seguimos . . .


----------



## tec_figueroa (Mar 31, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La falla más común de un triac es que se ponen en corto . . .  dificilmente se abren.
> 
> Mediste el triac ?


Si el triac estuviera en corto si calentarla aunque lo haría sin dejar de hacerlo







luis_elpibeorellana dijo:


> Buenas! Me podrían ayudar con este reemplazo. Es un BTA212, 600D. Es de una cafetera q*ue* no calienta. Ya revise la resistencia, los termostato y todo esta perfecto. La cosa es que enciende y cuando tiene q*ue* calentar el agua sucede q*ue* no llega nada de corriente a la resistencia. Revise la placa y tiene ese componente y aquí en Tucumán Argentina no lo consigo. Ustedes me podrían dar una manito en la busca de su reemplazo?. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!


Si el triac estuviera bien, es probable que el circuito no esté activando el gate del triac, checas te que exista voltaje regulado para alimentar el IC?


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Abr 1, 2017)

Buenas muchachos!! Les comento que reemplace el triac pero sigue igual. Luego revise las tensiones y note que un cable que tiene que entregar 8v segun lo que dice la placa esta tirando 14v. Puede ser ese el problema?. Les dejo una imagen de la placa


----------



## tec_figueroa (Abr 1, 2017)

luis_elpibeorellana dijo:


> Buenas muchachos!! Les comento que reemplace el triac pero sigue igual. Luego revise las tensiones y note que un cable que tiene que entregar 8v segun lo que dice la placa esta tirando 14v. Puede ser ese el problema?. Les dejo una imagen de la placa


Lo dices por qué en placa tiene ese voltaje?............Ya revisaste la resistencia de la compuerta del triac, localiza el voltaje de alimentación del IC, checa si antes de la resistencia del gate del triac hay un transistor revisa ese transistor, el IC que es?........Acaso es un  PIC  espero que no


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Abr 1, 2017)

En la placa dice que tiene que tener 8v. Yo revise esos cables y me da 14v. Ahora revisare lo que me dices. El IC es un mc80f1604d


----------



## tec_figueroa (Abr 1, 2017)

luis_elpibeorellana dijo:


> En la placa dice que tiene que tener 8v. Yo revise esos cables y me da 14v. Ahora revisare lo que me dices. El IC es un mc80f1604d


Otra cosa checa que estés checando ese voltaje contra la tierra adecuada, es posible que las tierras sean independientes y si estás checando con otra tierra te dará mal la lectura


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 1, 2017)

El MC80F1604D seguro es un micro de freescale


----------



## tec_figueroa (Abr 1, 2017)

luis_elpibeorellana dijo:


> Buenas muchachos!! Les comento que reemplace el triac pero sigue igual. Luego revise las tensiones y note que un cable que tiene que entregar 8v segun lo que dice la placa esta tirando 14v. Puede ser ese el problema?. Les dejo una imagen de la placa


Por lo que veo en la placa, la tierra es la misma para ambos voltajes, tu multimetro esta bien es confiable, cuanto te da en donde hay marcados 5 volts., Localiza el regulador de 8 volts ve si es un 7808 oh es con transistor y zener, no precisamente debe ser 7808 puede ser 78L08 que creo es encapsulado pequeño por supuesto de menos amperaje


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Abr 1, 2017)

Ya revise nuevamente las tensiones y el de 5v esta perfecto, el de 8v me sigue dando 14v. Mira ahí te dejo una foto de la parte de atrás. El integrado que esta a la izquierda es un bta204 y los otros no puedo ver su código porque son muy pequeños


----------



## tec_figueroa (Abr 1, 2017)

luis_elpibeorellana dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS hice el puente que me dijiste y ahora si calento la resistencia!!! Solo lo conecte 1 minuto y efectivamente calento la resistencia. Entonces el problema es el triac???


Si calentó punteando ese triac hay que buscar por ahí, una pregunta cuándo quieres que caliente activas algún interruptor ese interruptor a dónde llega su señal?, Oh como haces que inicie?


----------



## tec_figueroa (Abr 2, 2017)

tec_figueroa dijo:


> Si calentó punteando ese triac hay que buscar por ahí, una pregunta cuándo quieres que caliente activas algún interruptor ese interruptor a dónde llega su señal?, Oh como haces que inicie?


Leí en el manual de la cafetera que para que comience el ciclo de calentar hay presionar un botón, hay que revisar este botón para revisarlo hay que medir que de uno de sus extremos exista un cambio de voltaje cuando lo presiones, además buscar la fuente que comentas que da otro voltaje


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Abr 2, 2017)

Mira hice el puente que me dijo DOSMETROS y conecte la corriente y presione el botón de inicio. Tiene un botón de inicio que es para que caliente el agua. Bueno voy a medir ese botón y la tensión que manda.


----------



## tec_figueroa (Abr 2, 2017)

luis_elpibeorellana dijo:


> Mira hice el puente que me dijo DOSMETROS y conecte la corriente y presione el botón de inicio. Tiene un botón de inicio que es para que caliente el agua. Bueno voy a medir ese botón y la tensión que manda.


Localiza el circuito de activación de la puerta del triac (gate), debe haber una resistencia de bajo valor y un transistor y la base de ese transistor su base debe venir de algún IC


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 6, 2017)

en la foto que pusistes me parece ver un transistor marcado como Q3 revísalo.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Abr 7, 2017)

Buenas muchachos ahora revisare lo que me pidieron.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Abr 19, 2017)

Buenas muchachos! Perdon por la demora en contestar, tuve unos contratiempos y recien hoy pude hacer las mediciones que me dijeron. Ya medi los transistores y resistencias y estan bien. En la parte donde debe entregar los 8v me sigue dando 14v y solo veo un zener y un transistor que solo tiene el numero 10 y los dos estan bien segun lo que medi. Revise un poco mas a fondo y en la placa donde esta el procesador veo que la tension que llega al integrado esta bien es de 5v y segun el datasheet es lo correcto. No se ve ningun componente en mal estado y todo lo que medi me da que esta bien.

Podria ser problema del MC80F1604 ??? Puede ser que se haya desprogramado? 
Lo raro es que si se desprogramo no deberia funcionar nada o estoy equivocado?

PD: Otra cosa que revise es si llega el pulso al gate del triac y no llega nada


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 19, 2017)

Yo creo que en principio donde esta ese transistor y zener hay un problema con ellos, ya que eso hace las veces de regulador y por lo visto algo esta malo, para probar tendrías que sacar el zener, soldarle una resistencia, colocar una fuente variable e ir subiendo su valor para ver si el zener actúa como tal y ver si el valor corresponde con el que tendría que ser, estimo que debería ser de unos 8,6V. Luego mide nuevamente el transistor, ante la duda cambialo.


----------



## ljcarballo (Abr 19, 2017)

Estoy de acuerdo con Juanma2468, creo que el diodo zener no esta cumpliendo su función.


----------

